
AWS partitions - ta20190717
https://github.com/aws/aws-sdk-js-v3/blob/c96f35f972c44706a391bb07e0a897e73b8d6dfe/clients/client-cloudfront/endpoints.ts
======
TheDong
The source of truth for these partitions is not that code. It's the
endpoints.json released in botocore (and replicated into every other sdk):

[https://github.com/boto/botocore/blob/a0e22400396eabd5a58e4b...](https://github.com/boto/botocore/blob/a0e22400396eabd5a58e4bae00f7e2c5dff2fdaf/botocore/data/endpoints.json#L5839-L5855)

To quickly list all of them, you can use a simple jq expression, such as the
following:

    
    
        curl https://raw.githubusercontent.com/boto/botocore/a0e22400/botocore/data/endpoints.json | jq '.partitions[] | [.partitionName, .partition, .regions]'

------
libria
What's the significance of this?

~~~
joecot
If I were to hazard a guess, it's people reading through HN, seeing "AWS
Partitions", assuming it's a new AWS service announcement, and either voting
for it without reading it or favorit-ing it for later. I only opened this
assuming it was a new service being announced, since that headline is
generally the format those are posted in.

~~~
ta20190717
The post was originally called 'List of all 5 AWS partitions (AWS, AWS-cn,
AWS-us-gov, AWS-ISO, AWS-ISO-b)', which is surprising, because many might
assume there are only one or three -- the last two are only for Secret and Top
Secret US Government data.

However, for some reason dang edited the post title, which killed it from the
front page really fast.

------
posnet
Doesn't include the secret and top secret partitions.

~~~
hlieberman
Yes, it does. That's what the ISO regions are. us-iso-east-1 is a top secret
region, and us-isob-east-1 is a secret region.

~~~
archgoon
Note, despite their names, secret and top secret regions refer to the data
classifications which they can have access to, not to their existence.

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/publicsector/announcing-the-
new...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/publicsector/announcing-the-new-aws-
secret-region/)

~~~
dcolkitt
It's a lot more fun to imagine that they're more like the secret menu at In N'
Out Burger.

